# Shall I switch my computers over?



## jononotbono (Jul 5, 2018)

So, I've been pondering over a thought relating to my computers. Perhaps it's the Summer heat wave getting to me...

My main computer is a Mac Pro 5,1 12 core with 128gb of RAM.
My Slave is a PC with an i7 2600k Overclocked to 4.7ghz with 32gb of RAM

I'm just wondering whether I should use my PC as the main machine and the Mac Pro as a Slave? I'm a Cubase user and know Cubase runs amazingly well on PC/Windows and Cubase runs like a Dog on OSX (sorry, it's true).

I just wonder whether the 2600k only being a quad core will be powerful enough now I have a large template. Obviously this is going to be a lot of work if I do this so I thought I'd consult the VI-C hive mind for any advice from people that know what they are talking about.

I'm currently saving to build a powerful PC (at least a 24core) to be my machine but that is a way off yet so I'm just wondering if this is a wise move or just carry on with the Mac Pro 5,1.

Thanks

Jono


----------



## Nathanael Iversen (Jul 5, 2018)

If you aren't hindered in your writing, why spend the $$ now? Computers will get faster and cheaper while you write more music!


----------



## Jeremy Gillam (Jul 5, 2018)

I was running Cubase (no VEP) on a Mac Pro 5,1 12-core with the max clock of 3.46 GHz up until a few months ago when I built an i7 8700k PC running at the base frequency. The 6-core 8700k machine SMOKES the 12-core Mac in my experience. But that said, if you have a setup that's working, maybe stick with it until you actually upgrade your computers?


----------



## jononotbono (Jul 5, 2018)

Nathanael Iversen said:


> If you aren't hindered in your writing, why spend the $$ now? Computers will get faster and cheaper while you write more music!



Switching over the two computers I already own isn't going to cost anything though. I am just asking if the switch is worth doing. One has a massively faster clock speed and Cubase runs better on a PC. The other has slower clock and more cores.


----------



## jononotbono (Jul 5, 2018)

Jeremy Gillam said:


> I was running Cubase (no VEP) on a Mac Pro 5,1 12-core with the max clock of 3.46 GHz up until a few months ago when I built an i7 8700k PC running at the base frequency. The 6-core 8700k machine SMOKES the 12-core Mac in my experience. But that said, if you have a setup that's working, maybe stick with it until you actually upgrade your computers?



That's very interesting to hear man. Thanks.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jul 5, 2018)

jononotbono said:


> Switching over the two computers I already own isn't going to cost anything though. I am just asking if the switch is worth doing. One has a massively faster clock speed and Cubase runs better on a PC. The other has slower clock and more cores.



This makes great sense, but regardless I can't help but wondering if you're readying to fix something that ain't exactly strikingly broke. As mentioned above, you're able to write...things will catch up with you.

Just my opinion, so no big deal.


----------



## jononotbono (Jul 5, 2018)

Parsifal666 said:


> This makes great sense, but regardless I can't help but wondering if you're readying to fix something that ain't exactly strikingly broke. As mentioned above, you're able to write...things will catch up with you.
> 
> Just my opinion, so no big deal.



I guess I'm just lusting after faster performance. Oh, and the Cubase Cursor to just playback smoothly. That would be nice haha! 

Perhaps I should just wait till I build a new machine. Hmmm


----------



## Prockamanisc (Jul 5, 2018)

Are you running a SATA SSD on the Mac Pro, or are you running an AHCI drive? That would be a good way to nearly double your speed.


----------



## jononotbono (Jul 5, 2018)

Prockamanisc said:


> Are you running a SATA SSD on the Mac Pro, or are you running an AHCI drive? That would be a good way to nearly double your speed.



I'm running OSX and Samples on Sata SSDs but because the 5,1 is Sata 2 and not Sata3, they only get about 250mb read/write speeds. What is an AHCI drive (I will google it)?


----------



## Prockamanisc (Jul 5, 2018)

It's the closest thing to NVMe that you can get on a Mac Pro. It should make your performance explode for a few hundred. My research is not up to date on it, but the Samsung SM951 is the one you should get...I think it might be the only one that works with that machine as an OS drive.


----------



## robgb (Jul 5, 2018)

If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## jononotbono (Jul 5, 2018)

Prockamanisc said:


> It's the closest thing to NVMe that you can get on a Mac Pro. It should make your performance explode for a few hundred. My research is not up to date on it, but the Samsung SM951 is the one you should get...I think it might be the only one that works with that machine as an OS drive.




Wow that is fast. I may very well get one of these at some point. Thanks for that. I had no idea you could get that kind of speed without raiding multiple drives.


----------



## antonyb (Jul 5, 2018)

I almost have the same setup as you do but am on Logic 
For me the ssd and memory amount I can get for the money on PC make it perfect for sample loading and serving
My macpro is actually doing the mixing with all reverb processing on it (MIR and others)

Your daw problem is probably what should drive the decision
I personally think that pc slaves are the best thing with VEP


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jul 5, 2018)

jononotbono said:


> I guess I'm just lusting after faster performance.



Heck I think we all want that


----------

